# Top 10 medicinal herbs?



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey goatlady & all the other herbalists out there!

I want to pick your brain. If you had the time or space to grow only TEN (10) herbs for medicinal purposes, what would they be? As I know there are hundreds, this ought to be a real brain-teaser.  I'm thinking in terms of usefulness & importance (can be used for multiple remedies, or for the most serious ailments, etc).

To approach this from another direction, which herbs would you grow if the following were your biggest concerns in a SHTF situation:

1) Pain
2) Antiseptic for injuries
3) Diarrhea
4) High blood pressure
5) Diabetes
6) Symptoms of cold/flu
7) Depression
8) Insomnia
9) Heartburn/indigestion
10)Asthma

What would be the first and/or second best herbal remedies for this list of 10 ailments?


----------



## silvershewolf (May 3, 2012)

My boyfriend takes saint johns wort for anxiety and depression

It also helps him sleep


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Just go look at and read the Basic Herbal Course that is stickied at the top of this forum. That gives a listing of the top 12 herbs to grow and also 10-12 to wildcraft locally that will treat just about anything that you would need to treat when there is not medical help available. Gives you the herb, how to prepare and what to use it for. The work has already been done for you, just read it and learn.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

goatlady said:


> Just go look at and read the Basic Herbal Course that is stickied at the top of this forum. That gives a listing of the top 12 herbs to grow and also 10-12 to wildcraft locally that will treat just about anything that you would need to treat when there is not medical help available. Gives you the herb, how to prepare and what to use it for. The work has already been done for you, just read it and learn.


Oyyyy....I even printed that course out & put it in a notebook!! :nuts:

Any advice for a painkiller if poppies are not available...?


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Got a headache? Eat a tree!*



PrepN4Good said:


> Oyyyy....I even printed that course out & put it in a notebook!! :nuts:
> 
> Any advice for a painkiller if poppies are not available...?


Try the inner bark of white willow. Aspirin is a synthetic derivative of white willow bark. White Willow Bark is an analgesic, anodyne, anti-inflammatory, antiseptic, diaphoretic, and fever reducer. It is an effective pain killer and fever reducer but without the drug's side effects. White Willow Bark can also be used externally for wounds and skin irritations.

WHITE WILLOW BARK (Salix alba) This herb has been used for at least 2,000 years. It contains salicin which is a glucoside that is converted to salicylic acid in the body. It is from this herb, along with Meadowsweet, that Bayer formulated the drug known as aspirin (acetylsalicylic acid). So, it can be easily substituted for aspirin without the side effects of the drug. Use Willow bark for the symptomatic relief of headaches, fevers, sciatica, arthritic/rheumatic/neuralgic pains, heartburn, and stomach ailments. As a tonic and astringent, it is used for the treatment of worms, chronic diarrhea and dysentery. As an external wash, it is used for wounds, sores, burns, skin eruptions, as a footwash for sweaty feet, and as a mouthwash for sore throat and inflammation of the gums/tonsils.:flower:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

PrepN4Good said:


> Any advice for a painkiller if poppies are not available...?


My herb of choice is skullcap, it is native to Virginia I believe. I make a tincture but tea would be effective also. It doesn't work like a vicodin but it takes the sharp edge off pain pretty good. For a pain reliever and sleep I use Valerian root, tincture or tea. I actually enjoy the taste of it now, it is kind of nasty to folks. A nice strong decoction (tea) before bedtime and I get 8 hours of restful sleep, waking up feeling great.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Woody. Do you grow it yourself, forage for it, or buy it somewhere....?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I eat mint for my stomach. I've used wet "lamb's ear" on cuts and burns and like a big cup of pine needle tea on occasion.its full of vitamin C.blackberries cure the trotts.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Only 10 ...  ... lol

Garlic
Marsh Mallow
Mullein
Lavender
Red Clover
Thyme
Mint
Burdock
Berries Black/Red fruit, leaf & root
Calendula


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Magus said:


> I eat mint for my stomach. I've used wet "lamb's ear" on cuts and burns and like a big cup of pine needle tea on occasion.its full of vitamin C.blackberries cure the trotts.


Thanks, Magus...some nasty infestation killed my mint before I could even have 2 cups of tea...maybe I'll switch to the pine needles. 

I have tons of wild blackberries, & wondered what I could make (herbally) with them!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Only 10 ...  ... lol


I know!! Haha, that was the trick, keeping the list to 10. :congrat:

I'm interested in the blackberry fruit, leaves, & roots - do you use them all for different things...?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

PrepN4Good said:


> I'm interested in the blackberry fruit, leaves, & roots - do you use them all for different things...?


Blackberry root for dysentery ... During the Revolutionary War a truce was called for, so both sides could go blackberry "rooting". Root for adults and leaf for children is still one of the surest remedies for diarrhea... And of course, the fruits aren't so bad either. 

Raspberry is the "women's herb" ... and some like the raspberry leaf over blackberry for children with diarrhea.

Be sure on to use fresh leaves and completely dry. (never a wilted leaf. )

As always, Research, research and some more research ...


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Blackberry root for dysentery ... During the Revolutionary War a truce was called for, so both sides could go blackberry "rooting". Root for adults and leaf for children is still one of the surest remedies for diarrhea... And of course, the fruits aren't so bad either.
> 
> Raspberry is the "women's herb" ... and some like the raspberry leaf over blackberry for children with diarrhea.
> 
> ...


How would you prepare the root or leaf for that matter? My idea would be a tea for children idk?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

md1911 said:


> How would you prepare the root or leaf for that matter? My idea would be a tea for children idk?


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/basic-herbal-course-9814/

Goatlady had it in the basic herbal course. :flower:

As always ... with any herb research and then research some more ...


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Andi said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/basic-herbal-course-9814/
> 
> Goatlady had it in the basic herbal course. :flower:
> 
> As always ... with any herb research and then research some more ...


Thank you


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

PrepN4Good said:


> Thanks, Magus...some nasty infestation killed my mint before I could even have 2 cups of tea...maybe I'll switch to the pine needles.
> 
> I have tons of wild blackberries, & wondered what I could make (herbally) with them!


Wine.it in itself cures a whole host of internal maladies including worms!

Go easy on the pine needle tea or you'll need those blackberries!LOL

:shtf:


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

*Andi said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/basic-herbal-course-9814/
> 
> Goatlady had it in the basic herbal course. :flower:
> 
> As always ... with any herb research and then research some more ...


Goatlady do you have these posts in pdf format? Thanks btw :2thumb:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Post Number 7 on that thread has the pdf link in it.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Pain
-Wild Lettuce......Has a sedative effect on the central nervous system and can make pain more tolerable. 
-White Willow......Contains Salicylic Acid(aspirin)


Insomnia
-Wild Lettuce......Has a sedative effect on the central nervous, can induce relaxation and cause drowsiness


Heartburn/Indigestion
-Horse Mint......Tea
-Dill......Tea
-Fennel......Tea
-Ginger......Tea


Asthma
-Datura......Inhalation of smoldering leaves dilate airways.


Antiseptic For Injuries
-Garlic......Apply juice to wound.
-Oregano......Crush fresh leaves and apply to the wound.
-Thyme......Crush fresh leaves and apply to the wound


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

PrepN4Good said:


> Thanks for the tip, Woody. Do you grow it yourself, forage for it, or buy it somewhere....?


I grow them myself. Johnny's seeds has a pretty good selection. I started with about 50 different herbs and narrowed it down to the ones that work for me.


----------



## DirtyApe (May 16, 2010)

Marijuana has a lot of medicinal values. If you do your own research and forget the government propaganda its worth looking into.


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

I would also add tea hibiscus--the calyces (Hibiscus sabdariffa) the true Roselle Hibiscus and rosehips from species such as Dog Roses (Rosa Caninas) to mix with your raspberry for a tea to bring down high blood pressure. Does wonders! The hibiscus can be container grown and the roses are hard to kill.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I was gathering HORSE-MINT tonight to dehydrate and use for stomach upset when I pinched a leaf and put it in my mouth to see how the strength and flavor was this year and I just about fell over. 

It was the strongest stand I have ever had. The active ingredient the mint is "THYMOL" which has strong anti-microbial properties. This batch lilely could be boiled down to make a potent topical antiseptic wound dressing. I am going to do this and test it out this summer and see how it works. The heck with the tea for upset stomach, this batch is going for other uses.


I am going to test Horse-Mint for the Number 2 position.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Davarm said:


> I was gathering HORSE-MINT tonight to dehydrate and use for stomach upset when I pinched a leaf and put it in my mouth to see how the strength and flavor was this year and I just about fell over.
> 
> It was the strongest stand I have ever had. The active ingredient the mint is "THYMOL" which has strong anti-microbial properties. This batch lilely could be boiled down to make a potent topical antiseptic wound dressing. I am going to do this and test it out this summer and see how it works. The heck with the tea for upset stomach, this batch is going for other uses.
> 
> I am going to test Horse-Mint for the Number 2 position.


My Oswego tea came in rather strong this year ... Which brings up labels and notebooks.  I try and label seasonal conditions on the herbs I store and keep some notes on the weather. It makes it easier to find out why your St.-John's wort oil didn't turn the same pretty red, as last year. :gaah: (lol)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> My Oswego tea came in rather strong this year ... Which brings up labels and notebooks.  I try and label seasonal conditions on the herbs I store and keep some notes on the weather. It makes it easier to find out why your St.-John's wort oil didn't turn the same pretty red, as last year. :gaah: (lol)


That notebook is a really good idea, I am going to start one and do the same thing, Thanks

On that Horse Mint, it is so strong, a normal cup of tea will burn your nose if you try to drink it. I did a little research on it and found that the "Thymol" it contains is also an "Expectorant" and the content can range anywhere from 2% all the way up to 30% or higher.

I am getting over a chest cold caused by the high pollen count and have been taking Mucinex with limited effect. I put my head over the pot I was boiling a batch(Horse Mint) in to make a wound rinse to test out and the "Expectorant" effect was immediate. I spent a few minutes torturing myself by holding my head over the pot and my chest feels clear(after several rounds of coughing) for the first time in a week.

I think I may have something here worth further investigation.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Two further questions:

1) I noticed on my walk this morning that I have a lot of red clover in my area. Goatlady has red clover on her list of important herbs. How exactly are the heads used? Fresh or dried?

2) I am growing echinacea, & wonder what the difference is between using the roots vs the flowers? I also saw a video that said to use the whole entire plant. So now I'm more confused than I was before! :scratch


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

here's a question i have, i'm trying to find books on useful plants and herbs... i got the herb thing down after 3-4 books i've picked up but walking around my yard i've seen a few plants i know to be edible/useful from my old survival course, but for the life of me i cannot remember the name or how to use them..that said the issue i'm having is finding books and information on plants that are not part of the herb family that are just as useful/edible and common...
after all not all edible plants look like fruit or your standard veggie found in the market... any idea on where or how to look for books on simply edible plants, you know the "weed" eaters and such, alot of this info isn't included in typical herb encyclopedias and books...hopeful you can recommend something old so i can pick it up at 1/2 priced books!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

PrepN4Good said:


> Two further questions:
> 
> 1) I noticed on my walk this morning that I have a lot of red clover in my area. Goatlady has red clover on her list of important herbs. How exactly are the heads used? Fresh or dried?
> 
> 2) I am growing echinacea, & wonder what the difference is between using the roots vs the flowers? I also saw a video that said to use the whole entire plant. So now I'm more confused than I was before! :scratch


1) I use the red clover dried

2) the flower is known to provide an efficient antibiotic ... but I use the root (dried)

As always research and more research.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Ration-AL said:


> here's a question i have, i'm trying to find books on useful plants and herbs... i got the herb thing down after 3-4 books i've picked up but walking around my yard i've seen a few plants i know to be edible/useful from my old survival course, but for the life of me i cannot remember the name or how to use them..that said the issue i'm having is finding books and information on plants that are not part of the herb family that are just as useful/edible and common...
> after all not all edible plants look like fruit or your standard veggie found in the market... any idea on where or how to look for books on simply edible plants, you know the "weed" eaters and such, alot of this info isn't included in typical herb encyclopedias and books...hopeful you can recommend something old so i can pick it up at 1/2 priced books!


Peterson Field Guides 1) Medicinal Plants & Herbs. 2) Edible Wild plants.

As always research & more research.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

PrepN4Good said:


> 1) I noticed on my walk this morning that I have a lot of red clover in my area. Goatlady has red clover on her list of important herbs. How exactly are the heads used? Fresh or dried?


Here is a little more info on red/pink clover ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/pink-clover-3167/


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Andi has it covered well. The primary reasons for using herbs dried is to have them available for usage when they are not growing and also dried herbs have a tendancy to be a bit more potent because the diluting moisture is not there, so you can use a bit less of the dried herb versus larger amounts of the fresh. As for the echinacea, the flowers do have some medicinal properties, but the root has LOTS. My problem is when you grow the plant to use the root you kill the plant and it does take a huge amount of root to have enough to use medicinally. To confuse things even further, it's my understanding that 2nd year roots are the most potent! As for using the entire echinacea plant, I haven't seen any studies or testing done on that technique. Seems to me that recommendation would be of benefit to someone selling the product, as in more bulk product (filler) for a high price? Just a personal opinion on that. 

Yes, those Peterson Field Guides are the books to have on hand.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Here is a little more info on red/pink clover ...
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/pink-clover-3167/


Thanks for the link. You mentioned "juicing" them, Andi, how is that technique done...?

I have 3 trays of red clover heads in my dehydrator as we speak.  Any good properties with white clover? Got bunches of that in my yard....


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

The white clover is good feed for animals and an excellent cover crop to "fix" nitrogen in the soil. Medicinally have not heard of using the white, only the red/pinks.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They are not easy to digest raw, but this can be easily fixed by juicing them or boiling them for 5–10 minutes ... I've never tried it because I have never had a problem with that. (sorry)

And Goatlady covered the white clover. :flower:


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi folks, got an echinacea question... Goatlady specifies "echinacea angustifolia" in her course...I don't know Latin so forgive my ignorance, but is this specifically the Purple Coneflower? Or are any color of echinacea medically useful? I'm seeing online that there are all sorts of echinacea flowers available. :scratch


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

HonBun, it's REALLY hard to grow enough echinacea to use medicinally as it's the roots that are needed which means you kill the plant to get medicine, they are not easy to grow, it takes a couple of years to generate a large enough harvest to get enough dried root to make a batch of tincture; so you purchase pounds of the root all ready to use to sustain your needs while you are trying to get your 1/4 acres of flowers going! You can also use Echinacea purpurea but only the angustifolia and purpurea have medicinal properties and the flowers sold for gardens may or may not be what you need - ornamentals rarely show the proper names as the purchasers are primarily interested in color or show not usefullness. Purple coneflower is a common name for many species of echinacea.

If you check your medicinal plants ID book! you will see the E. angustifolia is the narrow leaf purplish flower with the petals staying horizontal from the seed head whereas the E. purpurea petals really droop down away from the seed head.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Gotcha, thanks.

Can anyone recommend a reputable supplier of bulk herbs, and/or a place that sells the correct seeds to grow?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

I have been ordering bulk herbs and my kitchen spices for years from 
www.herbalcom.com they always show country of origin, have no minimum order requirement, and fast reliable service for a flat rate fee.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

PrepN4Good said:


> Gotcha, thanks.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reputable supplier of bulk herbs, and/or a place that sells the correct seeds to grow?


I found all my herbs seeds at http://mountainroseherbs.com/

I agree with goatlady on the ammount of echinacea needed but I do have more than a few of them planted. Just in case ...


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

*Euipment?*

I am going to purchase a digital kitchen scale & mortar/pestle, maybe a couple more strainers & muslin or cheesecloth. Do you think there are any other pieces of "equipment" I should have on hand...?

Also, are canning jars okay to use for tinctures & such, or do I need special jars? :scratch


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

I use canning jar to make tincture, but mostly I store long term in brown bottles, but I also already had those on hand. Storing in canning jars will work if those jars are stored dark and cool. It is okay to use regular canning jar lids as long as the tincture does not touch the lids. I sometimes use those one piece plastic screwon lids also.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I try and keep my equipment basic and simple, the digital kitchen scale & mortar/pestlet are about the only must have tools. (IMO ) Others say you must have this or that ... 

I also use mason jars but did order a few brown tincture bottles to try out.


----------

